# Mysterion Completed



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well I hadn't actually intended to put this on the bench until sometime in the future but the Beatnik Bandit turned out so nice I decided to follow it up with the Mysterion. As with the Bandit I stripped all the chrome and redid it with Alclad. That also made assembly much easier on the frame with all the tiny parts as they glue together much easier and better when they are bare plastic. The pictures bring out every little flaw like a sore thumb and it actually looks somewhat better in person as the flaws aren't as noticeable. It is a cool kit and I have 3 or 4 more Roth cars to build in the future. Here's some pics:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

I've never seen a built one - looks cool - nice job


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I updated two of the pictures as I did a bit more work to completely finish the kit. I completed the interior as well as clearing up the canopy by painting the inside with Future. It had some odd hazing that the Future basically did away with. Also, I am having some problems with Photobucket on some photos grabbing the location link. It works fine on some pictures but doesn't work on others, something I had never experienced before.


----------

